# How I reduced my IBS symptoms by 80-90%



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

.........


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Which ibs-type did u suffer from?


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Who prescribed you all those medicines?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Not intending to offend anyone but i think this is just another fake post,unfortunately.


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

Nuffa said:


> Which ibs-type did u suffer from?


Mostly IBS-C..

IBS-D rarely..


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

Nuffa said:


> Not intending to offend anyone but i think this is just another fake post,unfortunately.


I shall be posting a theory on why this worked for me in the general forum..

have a look at it..


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

Ibsguy4 said:


> ......


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> Not intending to offend anyone but i think this is just another fake post,unfortunately.


I don't think it's fake, but that's just me.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok,then i apologize sincerely.


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

I have posted an explanation why the supplements I have mentioned helps with SIBO..

have a look at it..

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/200929-what-causes-sibo-malabsoprtion-maldigestion-and-a-partial-solution/


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

No need to apologise, Nuffa, I agree. We get these miracle cure posts all the time from people who post once or twice then they disappear. The active ingredient in Okra Pepsin E3 is claimed to be insoluble fibre, which you can get more cheaply from just about any vegetable. Common sense tells you that there is no miracle cure from a bottle of pills. I think she means "mucoid plaque" which is a medically unrecognised condition invented by an individual spruiking body cleanses. How a bottle of pills affects the migrating motor complex isn't really explained, but these cures never are. If fibre alone cured IBS we wouldn't be here. Most of us have to be careful with fibre as it can make things worse. Chronic constipation is caused by neuro-muscular dysfunction and other complex factors and can be helped by diet, but this won't cure the underlying condition. Your IBS may or may not be SIBO but a bacterial overgrowth can't be cured by a bottle of pills.


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

tummyrumbles said:


> No need to apologise, Nuffa, I agree. We get these miracle cure posts all the time from people who post once or twice then they disappear. The active ingredient in Okra Pepsin E3 is claimed to be insoluble fibre, which you can get more cheaply from just about any vegetable. Common sense tells you that there is no miracle cure from a bottle of pills. I think she means "mucoid plaque" which is a medically unrecognised condition invented by an individual spruiking body cleanses. How a bottle of pills affects the migrating motor complex isn't really explained, but these cures never are. If fibre alone cured IBS we wouldn't be here. Most of us have to be careful with fibre as it can make things worse. Chronic constipation is caused by neuro-muscular dysfunction and other complex factors and can be helped by diet, but this won't cure the underlying condition. Your IBS may or may not be SIBO but a bacterial overgrowth can't be cured by a bottle of pills.


I have posted on why all of this worked for me:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/200929-what-causes-sibo-malabsoprtion-maldigestion-and-a-partial-solution/


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

callmeN said:


> I have posted on why all of this worked for me:
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/200929-what-causes-sibo-malabsoprtion-maldigestion-and-a-partial-solution/


This is a GREAT thread! (Clink on link ^above^ to read.)


----------

